# Technical header Q



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

Well, I have the infamouse AEBS header with a cracked to pieces collector. What I am proposing to do is, remove the existing collector and replace it with a merge collector from Burns Stainless. I haven't gotten the header off the car yet to take measurements. I am estimating I will loose 1-2" of primary length. Am I off my rocker trying this? Any guesses at how much hp I might lose or gain? Other noteable modifications are the C2 cams/springs/retainers/ecu.

*edit* I should have mentioned this is a B14 SE-R *edit*


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Damn, I really thought someone would have some insight on how shortening my primaries and replacing the crap collector with a good one might effect my powerband.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

soupaflie said:


> *Damn, I really thought someone would have some insight on how shortening my primaries and replacing the crap collector with a good one might effect my powerband.  *


there's a lot of sites on header construction. you should look one up. i've never built a header before but you didn't lose any power, you just moved it into another part of the power range. as long as you don't do a crappy job of welding it together and make all kinds of restrictions in the pipe it's all the same... don'tknow about the collector, that might change it. someone let me know if i'm wrong i'm interested in this too.


----------

